# Practice Posting >  Aligning fence to table saw blade

## cmolinel

I have a crappy table saw. Its fence aligning system does not work properly. 

Looking for a solution, I found myself using a parallel ruler brought from my sailboat.

As its name suggests, this ruler is used to carry a line across the chart exactly parallel to the original.

The ruler is split in half and the two halves are joined together by pivot points with aluminum arms and handles.

It worked perfectly in my saw!

Let´s see it in my table saw: 





Using it is easy: place one half against the blade raised to the top position, and open the ruler sliding the other half up to the fence. 

Press the fence against the ruler and fix it. 

That´s it. Both blade and fence are exactly parallel.

Since I needed the nautical parallel ruler back in my boat, I made one with aluminum bars.






Its is convenient to place some rubber or cork on the base. 

I also added a rubber ring to several of the screws to reduce the movement.

And finally, I added a third short bar with a hole on it in the middle, to find the center of any piece. Never used it...

Two issues:

[INDENT]The distance between the holes must be exactly the same in the similar pieces.

[INDENT] Points must be rounded to avoid they protrude from the side. The side of the ruler must touch the blade or the fence without gaps.

Dimensions of mine are 220mm long the longer arms and 150 mm the shorter. 

Bars are 20 mm width and 10 mm high.

Holes are 6mm diameter, countersunked at the bottom.

Long bars are below the short ones.

I hope that you will find this useful.

Excuse me for my English. (Obviously is not my mother tongue.)

Carlos

----------

bruce.desertrat (May 3, 2019),

David Johnson (May 5, 2019),

EnginePaul (May 4, 2019),

JoeVanGeaux (May 4, 2019),

Jon (May 3, 2019),

JTC (May 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 4, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (May 3, 2019),

trinketman (May 3, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

It's always interesting when something, especially a tool, crosses over on principle alone, completely different than originally intended.

----------


## cmolinel

Thanks! I enjoyed it twice while doing it because of that!

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 6, 2019)

----------

